# fisher minute mount 1 no power to control..



## emarch42

i just bought a minute mount plow.. and put it on.. minute mount 2 plug, , took the contols out of another truck(that was working) hand held controler, it does nothing...does not light up...now the headlights go on the truck...but plow does not move...where do i start,???
thanks


----------



## Flipper

Check the fuses. There should be a blade fuse from the controller to a keyed ignition under the dash. If its a handheld then there are two glass fuses inside he controller. Also make sure all the connections at the solenoid and grille are clean and tight. A 2 plug relay system should light the controller anythime its on and the ignition is on. Regardless of if plow is on or not. 

The iso systems will not power the controller without the plow on.


----------



## emarch42

i don`t see any fuses...the wire (that connects to the controler) goes threw the fire wall, and splits ..one to one plug, the other to the solinoid....


----------



## Flipper

There should be a red wire coming out of the braid jacketed harness that plugs into the controller. It should come out 12 " maybe from the plug, locating it under the dash. Usually a fuse tap is used to plug it into the fuse panel but it will have an inline fuse. 

Basically ou want to verify that wire is getting 12 volts and that you have a good ground at the solenoid and back to the battery,


----------



## emarch42

ok...sorry it was dark last night..the flashlight gave up....ooohhh and cold... i found the wire.(need to put an inline) got power to the joystick....now problem 2, i just hear the motor wine... up...side to side..no movement..just the motor wining....what next ??


----------



## Flipper

The coils on the powerpack aren't getting power or ground most likely. Take off the cover and using a screwdrive see if you get magnetism when the control is moved (You need a helper) If you have a multitester (voltmeter) you should get 12volts to the red wire going to the coil and ground to the colored wires when a specific function on the joystick is selected.

The motor whining means that you are tripping the solenoid under the hood so the conrol is completing the high amp circuit Check and make sure the orange/black small guage wire is grounded on the pump and check the the small wires on the solenoid tight. Check the grille plugs (are all the lights working right?)


----------



## emarch42

ok... now the cover you are tellong me to take off??? is the small one ?? or ..what i think is the pump?? big and round?? sorry...don`t know ...all...yet... i will get there...also ..forgot to tell you... one of the pistons was leaking when i picked this up, yesterday... and there is fluid all over the front of the truck, and on the ground this morning...so the querstion is...could there not be enough oil???
thanks...


----------



## Flipper

Yeah it could be low on oil. Usually the pump whine will be very loud. First thing then would be to check the level. Take off the square headed cap next to the motor and the level plug located in the front of the pump resevoir (if equipped) If it there is a level plug fill it till the fluid reaches it, if not about an inch below the fill plug. Now try it, you may find you need to add more after it runs as it fills the system. 

The cover I was refering to is the black plastic cover where the small wires run into on the powerpack. To small screws, that may break (I replace with stainless allen heads) will house the coils which control direction.

Check the fluid first, fix the leak if needed and then once you get it working I would advise a fluid change. If the fluid level is ok then check the coils, even a dirty system should make an effort to move the plow.

If you get to a fluid change, I would advise removing the motor (two power cables and two 5/8" bolts to access the pump and resevoir. I would put a new filter screen or clean the old one and clean out the resevoir which likely has a good layer of sludge on the bottom.


----------

